# Pictures of My horses



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

This is Dandy.

















Trouble Maker









Opie


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

you can send Opie to my house!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

A very colorful group you have - I love the snowflake(?) one. Although Opie is very dramatic.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks! Opie isn't going anywhere though. Lol.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

awe man...I was hoping you'd say sure, come get him!! Just kidding. He sure is pretty!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks. He is a pretty boy. Can't wait to see him mature, but I am going to miss his small size....especially when it comes to getting stepped on. Moving him off my foot is alot easier then moving my other two. Lol


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

my old horse jumped on my foot. I was picking out her hooves and my hubby and his dad was infront of my horse and I and they were messing with tin and hubby threw a rock and hit the tin and it spooked my horse and she jerked her foot away and jumped up then down on my big toe....OUCH!!!! She broke it!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

My horse reared and landed on my leg/ankle/foot.

I was at my cousins, my stupid dog spooked him and he went up as he came down his front hoof hit the side of my leg, slid down it landing on my ankle and foot. It was swollen, bruised and very painful. I had it xrayed...no breaks thankgoodness and the dr gave me pain killers.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

ouch!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They're gorgeous! I wish I had horses.  Maybe someday! :wink: 

Sorry to hear about both of your injuries though.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I love Opie especially! But they are all gorgeous.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Amy? IS it really really you??? OMGoodness!!!! Dandy looks absolutely wonderful!!!!!! Great to see you posting here...I've missed you!!! Do you still have Nica? Oh yeah, this is goatlady39...well, I that was my username on gw, which seems to have vanished into cyberspace...

I don't have Faye anymore...I think that is the little horse I had the last I knew you, and Song passed away as well...

I now have one Pygmy doe name Mira, a Pygmy Nigerian cross named Mystic (in siggy) and a Nigerian buck, Buckaroo, aka Roo. and a Quarter\Arabian named Pride..


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hi I have missed talking to you sooo much! I'm sorry you lost Song.  And yes I still have my girl Nica! She's kidded 3 times and due again in March.  


So much has changed here! I have gained 2 more horses of course  SO i'm up to 3.
I have Nica her buck kid Mike that is a wether, I have her two 2006 doe kids and a nubian wether that i bought as a buckling. I now own show goats. Nubians of course.  So I have Hannah and Delilah, and Hannah's doe kid. I also purchased my nubian buck that is my herd sire and I have my own pygmy buck. OH and remember Layla, nicas first doe she had...well she kidded this year with twin doe kids. I still have them. They are keepers! 


Its sooo good to talk to you again!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

The pic finally loaded of Pride.  WOW GORGEOUS!!!!!! Is Pride a mare or gelding?


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Pride is a gelding.  He is literally my pride and joy of the equine world right now! We had a tough start though, but I haven't regretted buying him, because I got exactly what I wanted; a project horse...and that he has been! But he is very smart, and is now quite the calm and willing partner, compared to our rough beginning when he was afraid of people and very flinchy when worked with.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

He is definately a handsome boy!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wait a minute... Pride is a Quarter/Arabian? I didn't know that! Is that a good cross? Like does he have the stamina of the Arabian and the speed of the Quarter? I've heard that they can make great endurance horses. I've been thinking about what breed I'd like to get if I ever get into a position to get one and that is a cross I've been thinking about. Oh, and all the horses are just GORGEOUS!!! :wink:


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, Crissa, he does have stamina; which can be a pain in the butt when he wants things 'his' way...haha...and of course I have to stick with him and work things through with him. 

I have never run him all out yet so I don't know how fast he is; but watching him in the pasture some days, I am geussing he is pretty darn quick, and he can turn and burn, let me tell ya!


----------

